# Hallo vom Treffen des Big Game Fishing Club Deutschland!



## BGFC-Testuser (11. Dezember 2004)

Wundert euch bitte nicht - hier ist Karsten_Berlin, der euch aus der Hechtsprung-Bar "Fisherman´s Club" aus Berlin-Wilmersdorf grüßt! :m 

In anderthalb Stunden startet hier ein Vereinstreffen des Big Game Fishing Club Deutschland (BGFC), und aus diesem Anlass haben wir einen "Spiel-User" für deren Mitglieder zwecks Demonstration und Vorführung des Angelboards eingerichtet!

Also wundert euch nicht, wenn unter diesem User eventuell auch Antworten zu unseren Big-Game-Themen kommen - jeder, der unter diesem Nick antwortet, wird den Vornamen unter seinen Beitrag setzen.

Einstweilen viele Grüße aus der Hauptstadt

Karsten


----------



## BGFC-Testuser (11. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Hallo vom Treffen des Big Game Fishing Club Deutschland!*

Viele Grüße auch von ATS-Holger und der Catch-Company Robert & Rolf!


----------



## Pete (11. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Hallo vom Treffen des Big Game Fishing Club Deutschland!*

grüße zurück, männers, wünsche euch heute ne tolle veranstaltung...
karsten...(so erfährst du es gleich..) ich bin nächste woche doch noch dabei, komme aber mit jirko etas später (nicht vor 21 uhr)...


----------



## BGFC-Testuser (11. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Hallo vom Treffen des Big Game Fishing Club Deutschland!*

Prima Pete, freue mich!!!

Viele Grüße

Karsten

PS: hier stehen Tiagra-Rollen rum in 130lbs-Größe, das ist schon was ganz Brachiales! :m


----------



## BGFC-Testuser (11. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Hallo vom Treffen des Big Game Fishing Club Deutschland!*

Für die von euch, die noch herumkommen wollen:

hier sind zwwar schon zig Gruppen in große Fachsimpeleien verstrickt, aber wir starten erst um 19:30 Uhr offiziell!

Gruß

Karsten


----------



## fly-martin (11. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Hallo vom Treffen des Big Game Fishing Club Deutschland!*

Hallo nach Berlin

viel Spaß dort ... obwohl ich schon lieber dort wäre - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Leider waren bisher nur Freunde dort... auf Mauritius


----------



## Timmy (11. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Hallo vom Treffen des Big Game Fishing Club Deutschland!*

Gibt´s denn was gutes zum Essen/Trinken?


----------



## BGFC-Testuser (11. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Hallo vom Treffen des Big Game Fishing Club Deutschland!*

Hi Martin,

wirst gerade in voller Schönheit an die Leinwand geworfen und für das tolle Foto gelobt! 

Timmy, wir haben hier bislang nur "Aperitiv´s" vor uns, aber in der Küche wird schon ordentlich vorrbereitet!

Viele Grüße

Karsten


----------



## Jirko (11. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Hallo vom Treffen des Big Game Fishing Club Deutschland!*

...du sollst nich surfen, sondern arbeiten mein lieber  grüß mir mal meinen holger liebst von mir... büdde! wünsch euch ne digge portion spaß heut abend... wäre gern dabei gewesen, aber die arbeit fesselt mich  #h


----------



## BGFC-Testuser (11. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Hallo vom Treffen des Big Game Fishing Club Deutschland!*

Soll Dir von Holger sagen, er vermisst Dich hier, Jirko - feine Tackle-Spielereien sind hier ausgestellt. 

Karsten


----------



## fly-martin (11. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Hallo vom Treffen des Big Game Fishing Club Deutschland!*

Hallo nach Berlin

wie Ihr auf dem Bild erkennen könnt ( unten rechts ) ist es nicht von mir, sondern von Robert Rein ( der mit S.Kreupel das Buch Bluewater Fishing geschrieben hat ).

Ich hab nur Seine Reiseberichte und Bilder auf meiner Webseite, da er selber keine hat... dort sind auch Bilder von seinem Grander....


----------



## Jirko (11. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Hallo vom Treffen des Big Game Fishing Club Deutschland!*

holymoly, holger vermisst mich? |rotwerden 


> feine Tackle-Spielereien sind hier ausgestellt


jaja, lass mich ma schön sabbern |motz: irgendwann kommt die rückhand... unverhofft, aber sie kommt, da kannste einen drauf...


----------



## Jetblack (11. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Hallo vom Treffen des Big Game Fishing Club Deutschland!*

Jirko - lass die nur SPIELEN .... gezaehlt wird am 2.9.05! 

Viel Spass beim Kurbeln Euch allen.

Jetblack


----------



## leguan8 (11. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Hallo vom Treffen des Big Game Fishing Club Deutschland!*

Hi Leute in Berlin. Viele Grüße aus Flensburg. Ich bin hier gerade bei Jelle. Wir hatten eine schönen Tag auf der Förde und werden morgen wieder losfahren.


----------



## BGFC-Testuser (11. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Hallo vom Treffen des Big Game Fishing Club Deutschland!*

@ Jetblack: meinst, wir erwischen in Nordnorwegen auch einen Broadbill? 

@ leguan8: hey, viele Grüsse nach Flensborg und euch, Björn und Jelle!

Karsten


----------

